# Amplificador Audio Nippon Dj modelo dj-k8321u



## Diuber (Dic 19, 2013)

Por favor quien tenga el diagrama de un amplificador Audio Nippon Dj modelo dj-k8321u que se me quemó y no lo encuentro.


----------

